# Netzwerkstruktur -> Anzahl an Switches



## Larrywayn (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander,
ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem und zwar soll ich ein Auge auf die Netzwerkstruktur der Firma werfen in der ich Auszubildender bin.
Konkret soll ich die Anzahl der Switches und die Struktur herausfinden, weil keiner nach Jahrzehnten und ständig wechselnden Mitarbeitern eine Ahnung hat, wo welche Kabel wohin führen.
Außerdem sollen alle Switches gegen neuere Ausgetauscht werden, weshalb ich die Anzahl derer benötige.

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Tools ausprobiert und Methoden versucht, per Softwarelösung die Anzahl der Switches und die Struktur ihrer Verteilung herauszufinden.
Leider vergeblich.

Ich könnte zwar manuell versuchen alles herauszufinden, jedoch liegen teilweise mehrere Kabel zusammen und verschwinden im Boden und tauchen irgendwo wieder auf, so dass es mir fast unmöglich ist zu gucken, ob das Netz so wie es ist sinnvoll ist (Ich vermute mal es ist total durcheinander). Außerdem gibt es einige Nischen in denen sich schon so manche Netzwerk relevanten Teile versteckt haben, so dass ich gar nicht alles finden könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte.

Irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein das herauszufinden, oder ist das technisch nicht realisierbar?
so was in der Art wäre wunderbar:

```
---> switch |-> pc
router -> switch -|           |-> drucker
                  |
                  ---> switch | -> mac
                              | -> mac
```

Danke schonmal.
Grüße LarryWayn


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

das ganze ist mit automatisierten Tools meiner Erfahrung nach nicht möglich, vorallem wenn das ältere / billigere Switches sind, die nicht auf Layer 2 oder höher arbeiten.

Ein Switch erhält ein Paket und leitet es an den entsprechenden Port weiter. Er selbst taucht dabei gar nicht auf, weder beim Absender, noch beim Empfänger.

Ich würde für so was eher einen Samstag "opfern" (gute Überstunden ) und einfach mal die Kabel ausstecken und dann rumschauen was jetzt nicht mehr angesteckt ist.

Wenn du die Switches austauschen willst, dann würde ich zu den etwas teureren tendieren (vorallem im Unternehmensbetrieb) so dass diese auch Managebar sind. Ausserdem können verschieden farbige Kabel auch gut weiterhelfen:

```
Router
               A
               |
               V
             Switch
  _____________|_______________
  |(rot)   |(grün)   |(gelb)   |(blau)
  |        |         |         |
  |        |         |        switch-buero4
  |        |        switch-buero3
  |       switch-buero2
 switch-buero1
```

Wenn die Switches an sich auch per TCP-IP ansprechbar sind, dann kannst du meist auch per SNMP die MAC-Adressen der angeschlossenen Geräte ermitteln und dir dann so auch im Nachhinein die Struktur zusammenbauen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Larrywayn (7. Dezember 2010)

SNMP hatte ich vorher schon versucht, kam aber zu keinem Ergebnis, auch wenn die Switches neuer sein sollten, zumindest die sichtbaren in einigen Büros.
Wenn überhaupt haben wir nur 1-2 Switches, bei denen es wirklich nötig wäre, dass man sie verwalten könnte. Die meisten dienen nur zur Verteilung und vor allem um lange Strecken zu überbrücken.

Dachte man könnte diese hops der Weiterleitung irgendwie erkennen, oder ob das eigene Paket an eine Stelle kommt, an der mehrere mac-Adressen vorliegen oder anhand von irgendwelchen geringen Verzögerungen.
Aber wieso auch einfach, wenn es schwer geht.
Das mit den bunten Kabeln ist aber eine sehr gute Idee, die ich versuchen sollte durchzukriegen oder zumindest, dass wir die Enden richtig kennzeichnen um zu wissen, was wo landet, weil Kabel austauschen nahezu unmöglich ist glaube ich.
Vielen Dank soweit, da werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen


----------

